# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  3D print for Internal Filter

## beno

Hello Peeps,

I am interested to DIY a internal filter, base on a Bluwave Internal Filter, it is a simple and yet effective design. However, i want to link up with someone that owns a 3d printer.. Please pm me if you know of anyone that has the equipment. Of course, i do not have blueprint yet, and there will be a learning curve involve since i do not have any experience in making one.
bluwave05.jpg

----------


## Shrimplicity

Hi you can contact @littleprintings on instagram for it! they do cadding too

----------


## beno

Thanks, I have just completed my 3d drawing as well...  :Smile:

----------

